# Avatars q?



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

So, I'm obviously new around here and wondering what the deal is with these avatars? They are so. . . .homemade looking! I like them. It looks like they are designed by each member in paint or something, with the same background. Someone wanna clue me in?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6881&highlight=avatar 
This is a link to the blank avatar I think your talking about.


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

wannabescaper said:


> So, I'm obviously new around here and wondering what the deal is with these avatars? They are so. . . .homemade looking! I like them. It looks like they are designed by each member in paint or something, with the same background. Someone wanna clue me in?


What's wrong with yours?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It all started with me using an avatar that I thought kinda looked like me. Before I knew it, some creative individuals took creative liberties with it.

We did a compilation once and made shirts. I think Gomer did it. You can probably find it by searching for avatar.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh. wow. I didn't know that was there 8-[ ...
I had so much trouble trying to re-do the head part from other avatars, I decided on a circle. um, yeah...


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

A related question:

What is the red area behind the person in the avatar? The first time I noticed it was on PicesGirl's avatar, thinking she had her red suit jacket on the back of a big office chair she was sitting in.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Ayer's Rock, in Australia.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

So it is! Thank you.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL Plattykins, I would have to say my jacket is not THAT big! But, my coworkers might have to disagree with you in the Wintertime


----------

